# My first goblin mini build[emoji16]



## Spongebob (1/5/18)

Patrick: Watcha doin Spongeboooob....??? 

SpongeBob: Im'a building me first ever coil Patrick 

Patrick: She sure looks fugly SpongeBob 

SpongeBob: Yeah i know Patrick but remember it was me first try 

Patrick: So how does she vape Spongeboooob....??? 

SpongeBob: Different to what i am used to, but so far so good 




























Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Spongebob (1/5/18)

@ivc_mixer thank you kindly for the wire 

Must say the goblin was real finikity for a first build 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chilli (1/5/18)

Now the fun begins!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (1/5/18)

To be honest the first vape tasted like dishwater that was used to clean far too many pots and pans.........

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob (1/5/18)

On the plus side no leaks or dry hits so far....

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

That tank is incredibly hard to build on!

Seeing this makes me want to try again, but the thought of that juice fill quickly makes me think twice about it.


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/5/18)

Spongebob said:


> @ivc_mixer thank you kindly for the wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was only a pleasure. 

Building a coil and making DIY juices both have a learning curve, but then before you realise you get to a level at which you can do things well enough. You'll get there, no worries. 



Chilli said:


> Now the fun begins!!!



And the pain in costs as you will constantly be chasing the next best tank to suit your needs. Ask me, I know. I have waaayyy too many tanks. lol


----------



## Spongebob (10/5/18)

Calling @Stosta  cauze i know you have experience with this tank  how do i get the ohms up and stop it from %&@$€ leaking 

Yes i know, more wraps and more cotton but how do i fit either in that small space 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (10/5/18)

You would need to use a higher gauge wire so maybe something like a 26g should be fine. What is your current wire gauge?

With regards to leaking, the goblin mini can be a real PITA to wick correctly. If you use too less cotton or cut the end too much, it will leak and if you use too much cotton or leave the ends long, you'll get dry hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/5/18)

@Spongebob Here is a guide that worked for me years ago: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/615328

Credits to @Pixstar for the guide. I would definitely suggest that you give this guide a try and see if it works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/18)

Hi @Spongebob !

@daniel craig is spot on on all accounts. The Goblin Mini is an incredibly frustrating tank to build in. You need a high gauge wire (I used 26 but 28 might do even better), and have to find the balance between getting a coil to fit in there, and getting enough cotton in said coil to make sure it doesn't leak!

I never found a specific method that worked first time every time, but rather going through the process of building, filling, leaking, emptying, rebuilding, filling, dry-hits, emptying, rebuilding... And then finding the right spot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (11/5/18)

Thanx gentsi will try all advice and report back  hope something works cauze my pet peeve is tanks that leak 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (11/5/18)

Better yet..... Who wants to sponsor me a more noob friendly tank? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (11/5/18)

On the plus side @Spongebob , if you can get a build that works in the Goblin Mini you will then be able to build on any tank!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos (11/5/18)

Spongebob said:


> Better yet..... Who wants to sponsor me a more noob friendly tank?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



If you arrange to have it collected from me I will PIF you a Serpent Mini 25. Send me a PM if you are interested.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (11/5/18)

Jos said:


> If you arrange to have it collected from me I will PIF you a Serpent Mini 25. Send me a PM if you are interested.


Nice one @Jos !!!


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/5/18)

The Serpent 25 is one of my favourite tanks! Nice one @Jos !


----------



## Spongebob (12/5/18)

Yoh!!! This forum and its people never cease to amaze me  i was joking but i will never say no to a SM25 will it fit on my vega mini or pico

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (13/5/18)

@Jos @Stosta 


Spongebob said:


> Yoh!!! This forum and its people never cease to amaze me  i was joking but i will never say no to a SM25 will it fit on my vega mini or pico
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (13/5/18)

Should fit on the Vega. Will fit on the pico IIRC too but you'll have to modify (dent) the battery cap.


----------



## Spongebob (18/5/18)

Huge shout out to @Jos i received the SM25 today now i have something to keep me busy this weekend thank you KINDLY for the inclusion of the installed coil, replacement coils, extra o rings and cotton, REALLY appreciated 








Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Enjoy it @Spongebob 
Awesome @Jos !


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/5/18)

Awesome gesture @Jos 

@Spongebob you are in for a treat... still love my sm25 and flavour is fantastic

There is a huge sm25 thread on the forum for tips and tricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (21/5/18)

My pleasure bud.

She served me well for a good 18 months and I am sure you will enjoy it.

Unfortunately I misplaced the tool that came with it but its either a 1.5mm or 2mm allen key that will fit the grub screws.


----------



## Spongebob (21/5/18)

Jos said:


> My pleasure bud.
> 
> She served me well for a good 18 months and I am sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> Unfortunately I misplaced the tool that came with it but its either a 1.5mm or 2mm allen key that will fit the grub screws.


Thanx i will check if i can find

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (21/5/18)

Yoooo Goblin Mini! There's a blast from the past... I had that thing's building down to an art when I had mine. Dual 24ga KA1 coils (8 wraps, 2.5mm ID),and wicking with organic cotton pads.

Check, September 2015!


----------



## Spongebob (23/5/18)

Guys? Is 0.16 ohm on the goblin on a pico with Samsung 30q at 15 watts safe? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (23/5/18)

Spongebob said:


> Guys? Is 0.16 ohm on the goblin on a pico with Samsung 30q at 15 watts safe?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Yes that's no problem at all (check here), although 15W on 0.16 ohm will most likely not produce anything worthwhile in terms of vaping?


----------



## Spongebob (23/5/18)

Thanx

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------

